# 7 Cows = 7 Calves!Updates! Still born?



## Electric (Feb 14, 2011)

We have 7 cows ready to burst any day! One is already in labor. But she is having difficulties. She might throw her uterus. Daily updates will be posted!
Update! 
We have the vet over now, one threw her uterus , and the feet are out, but we think it is going to be still born. We are doing all we can.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 14, 2011)

Are you sure she's in labor?  I've raised cattle for 60+ years, and am still fooled into thinking that certain ones are in labor.  3-4-5 days later, she will surprise me with a calf.  I've learned that they aren't actually in labor unless the water bag is protruding from their vulva.  Many of mine have a small "bubble" of reddish flesh that protrudes several weeks before they calf.  This is not a sign of a uterine prolapse.


----------



## Electric (Feb 15, 2011)

Hm , she hasn't had it yet, so I think it might be that. I cannot wait till she has it though .


----------

